

IBM Tech Uses Hard Drives to Predict Earthquakes - charlief
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2371337,00.asp

======
charlief
Link to the patent: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=7,693,663.PN.&OS=PN/7,693,663&RS=PN/7,693,663)

